# Scott Syncross RR30 saddle



## DiddlyDodds (5 May 2014)

Free to a good home .
Brand new taken off my Scott CR1 as soon as i bought it and replaced with my old trusty Fizik.


----------



## speccy1 (5 May 2014)

Yes please

Are you able to post?

Many thanks


----------



## helston90 (5 May 2014)

Yes please- I will PM you,


----------



## speccy1 (5 May 2014)

helston90 said:


> Yes please- I will PM you,


Join the queue helston


----------



## helston90 (5 May 2014)

Twas a cross post- yours wasn't there when I started writing my message, arm wrestle? lol


----------



## speccy1 (5 May 2014)

helston90 said:


> Twas a cross post- yours wasn't there when I started writing my message, arm wrestle? lol


Ok let you off!!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 May 2014)

OK Heston it is , send me your address , for the cost of postage please give £5 to your local hospice


----------



## speccy1 (5 May 2014)

Well that was fairly done. Fantastic


----------



## Dangermouse (5 May 2014)




----------



## Roadrider48 (5 May 2014)

Looks like speccy got there first by 1 minute!


----------



## speccy1 (5 May 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Looks like speccy got there first by 1 minute!


Yes that`s how it looked to me too Roadrider!


----------



## Roadrider48 (5 May 2014)

Unless you've upset diddlydodds it looked like it was being offered as first come first served to me.


----------



## helston90 (5 May 2014)

Yeah I was happy to walk away empty handed- I was beaten to it by a faster typist.
@speccy1 it's yours, I'm not going to quibble. 
@DiddlyDodds please pass on to speccy unless he changes his mind.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 May 2014)

Ok @speccy1 , if your still wanting it let me know your address


----------



## speccy1 (5 May 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Ok @speccy1 , if your still wanting it let me know your address


It`s ok, stick to your original plan guys, thanks anyway though. You agreed to let Helston have it so please go ahead, I don`t want to turn this into a saga. I was just a little baffled by the selection process, but its ok, its not a problem.


----------



## helston90 (5 May 2014)

That's very good of you, many thanks.


----------



## Phill Woods (6 May 2014)

Sorted!! Quite funny reading that!


----------



## jifdave (7 May 2014)

lets solve this amicably..... i'll have it and send on a brand new selle x1 saddle in its place...


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2014)

There's only way to sort this out....................


----------



## dan_bo (7 May 2014)

I'll have it. Outside the lot of yers.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 May 2014)

I don't even want it but I want to join in .


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2014)

dan_bo said:


> I'll have it. Outside the lot of yers.





Cuchilo said:


> I don't even want it but I want to join in .


Shut it you slaaaaaaags


----------



## dan_bo (7 May 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Shut it you slaaaaaaags



*table goes over*


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2014)

dan_bo said:


> *table goes over*


*sleeves have been rolled up*


----------



## jifdave (7 May 2014)

*windmills in*


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2014)

*dodges windmill and rolls left*


[EDIT] WTF am I doing? I didn't, wouldn't and still don't want the feckin' saddle


----------



## dan_bo (7 May 2014)

It would look well on the mudshark as it goes. 

*smashes pintpot*


----------



## speccy1 (7 May 2014)

You daft lot


----------

